# UBIFS support on FreeBSD



## cederom (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello  Is anyone working on UBIFS support in FreeBSD? 

http://www.linux-mtd.infradead.org/faq/ubifs.html


----------



## balanga (Mar 2, 2019)

Seven years later and no replies, so I guess the answer is no....


----------

